# Restaurants in Dawson Street area



## allendog (7 Jul 2006)

Hi, AAM diners,
I'm planning to treat three of my female pals to a meal in a couple of weeks.  As our workplace is close to Dawson Street, I'll seek out a nice place with 'early bird' evening menu out in that area.  Have not yet tried 'Fire', 'Milano', SamSam(?), etc.  Had tried Fitzers - quite nice, but I'd like a change.
Any suggestions...? Many thanks,
allendog


----------



## Art (7 Jul 2006)

Harry's Cafe is outstanding. Have eaten there a couple of times.


----------



## Cynthia (7 Jul 2006)

Fire is really nice.  Good Pre-Theatre menu, lovely surroundings, excellent service.


----------



## Cynthia (7 Jul 2006)

Sorry, I meant to post this aswell:
Check out their website and menu's at http://www.mansionhouse.ie/fire/index.htm

(no connection with them just had a nice meal there a few weeks ago!)


----------



## roxy (7 Jul 2006)

I love Tiger Becks, the Thai restuarant below SamSara. Food is delicious.


----------



## bacchus (7 Jul 2006)

Peploe's ?  Brownes Brasserie? both around the Green, top of Dawson Street.


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Jul 2006)

Cynthia said:
			
		

> Fire is really nice. Good Pre-Theatre menu, lovely surroundings, excellent service.


 
Agreed.


----------



## RJR (7 Jul 2006)

I would have to agree, Harrys Cafe.  Eat there about once a week, good food, reasonably priced and a great selection of wines by the glass.


----------



## Sol28 (10 Jul 2006)

roxy said:
			
		

> I love Tiger Becks, the Thai restuarant below SamSara. Food is delicious.


 
Would disagree completly. Went for a meal there in the last 4 months. 2 of us, Main Course and one side each and a standard bottle of wine. Bill was €103 for (only) OK food and OK service. I wont be back. Lot nicer places around for better value


----------



## my2leftfeet (10 Jul 2006)

Have to agree with Sol38 on Tiger Becks. Found it totally overhyped and over priced.


----------



## europhile (10 Jul 2006)

http://www.townbarandgrill.com/


----------



## NorfBank (11 Jul 2006)

Town Bar and Grill.
Awful.
Overpriced, cramped and the service I found to be slow, snotty and aloof.
Food wasn't bad but have had much much better for a fraction of the price.
FIRE food, ambience and service much better for a similar price.


----------



## lillys (11 Jul 2006)

Has anyone eaten in Blue Moderne (Beside Harry's Bar)?


----------



## Sol28 (11 Jul 2006)

NorfBank said:
			
		

> Town Bar and Grill.
> Awful.
> Overpriced, cramped and the service I found to be slow, snotty and aloof.
> Food wasn't bad but have had much much better for a fraction of the price.
> FIRE food, ambience and service much better for a similar price.


 
Ate there once - Had a gorgeous steak - Well done yet tender. Enjoyed the meal - But cant comment on price - All paid for by work


----------



## muffin1973 (11 Jul 2006)

Big fan of Fire - great service, food etc. Early bird menu looks nice too.
Didn't like Bleu - tiny portions
Didn't like Harrys although only ate there once - crappy service and the food was very mediocre.
Never been to Tiger Becs but have heard it's very expensive for what you get.
I really like Milanos, for lunch especially - they've put on a few new salads etc. which are really nice and the atmosphere is good. Gotham Cafe always good but they don't do an early bird...
Like Town Bar & Grill - went for lunch there a few Sundays ago - thought the place was nice, good food, good service not too in your face...


----------



## antimonarch (11 Jul 2006)

tiger becks = waste of money. service is woeful, food is bland and prices are robbery


----------



## sadie (11 Jul 2006)

What about Ely Wine Bar on Ely Place. Good, reasonably priced food and a great wine list. http://www.elywinebar.ie/


----------



## EvilDoctorK (11 Jul 2006)

roxy said:
			
		

> I love Tiger Becks, the Thai restuarant below SamSara. Food is delicious.



Disagree on that one... Food isn't bad or anything... it's just not great - I thought it kind of bland - the taste of many of the sauces would have been grand in a Marks & Spencer ready meal but not in a restaurant where you're paying quite heftily for it (by the time you factor in rice you're looking at getting on for €30 for a main course) ... wouldn't be high on my list of places to go back to.

I haven't tried the new "Venue" restaurant (run by Patrick Guilbaud's son I believe) but the menu looked interesting and it seemed keenly priced (cheaper than tiger becs anyway!) ... it's had good reviews I think and is located just off South Anne St

I thought Harry's cafe was decent too - nice casual dining - it's a place i'd definitely go back to.


----------



## HighFlier (12 Jul 2006)

If you want possibly the best steak in Western Europe go round the Corner to Shanahan's on the Green.

Oh... by the way stop off at the bank to take out a second mortgage to pay for it.

On the other hand if you can wangle it on Expenses !!!!!!!!!


----------

